# OH NO NO NO....HELP!!!!!!!!!!!



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

We have been very careful not to let Emma get out alone while she is in heat, because right now we don't really want pups, not to mention mixed breed pups....But today as I was seeing Del off to work and turned to walk back into the house, Emma ran out the door and there was a male dog in the neighbor's yard, so I started calling for her to come back home, and took off after her...Suddenly, I realized she was gone, I could not see her anywhere in sight, finally after a few minutes of yelling her name she ran back up to the porch with that male mutt following her, and she was whinning...I don't know that the male got to her, and I really hope not.

Normally Emma is a good girl about not darting out of the house, and all this came to a surprise to me. I know we need to get her fixed, but Df right now, doesn't want to, if it was upto me she would have already been fixed.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

he may have just been really aggressive in his approach towards her, and scared her. if it was really a matter of "minutes" before she came running home, then you're safe. if i recall correctly, once dogs "lock together" (tie) - they're stuck for awhile (10-30mins) and even then it doesnt always take.

also, they cant get pregnant throughout their entire heat cycle either. so checking to see what stage she's at may ease your mind a bit too.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Please, please get her spayed. The shelters are full to bursting right now with tiny puppies. There is nothing more heartbreaking then seeing whole litters of little 3 month old babies who are just starting to live being put to death because no one wants them.

dd


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Spay her, DH will adjust. Things will be okay, she and the other dog probably didn't tie..... this time. Make an appointment today for her spay surgery. She will be home and feeling calm soon after.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I so totally agree that spaying her is the respondsible thing to do. It will make her life amd yours so much easier.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree that if there's a chance of this happening again, with the bad luck of an intact male so close, it would be best to spay ASAP.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Mating can result without a tie.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I was thinking that Val. I would spay ASAP. Make sure you do all pre-anesthetic bloodwork, fluids, and pain management.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There are only a few options here:

Spay now, wait and hope that it wasn't a quickie breeding with no tie then spay. I wouldn't do the mismate shot, there are more complications than a spay termintate. 

Here is the way things usually go, breeders do everything possible to get a mating that reseults in a litter, they do the progesterone testing, etc. some times no litter. Get two dogs together than you don't want pups from and Bango you have a litter of mutt pups.

I advised a friend of mine one to spay terminate her female, but hummbys brothers said oh she is to young she was 9 months old, she will just abort the pups, that is what happens with cows.. So hubby listened to his brother and the female had 7 pups, three of which I know are no longer alive, put down for temperament problems. It was genetic, because for a young mom the female did great, but I know the spook bag male that was the dad. So it isn't just being able to find good home for the pups, it also involves genetic problems.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote:Normally Emma is a good girl about not darting out of the house


The other imprtant thing to remember is that Emma is NOT in her normal state. Her hormones are in full flight, and her drives and instincts are kicking in. Please be extra vigilant and do get her spayed at the first opportunity.

dd


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Like I mentioned before if I had full control I would have pretty much had her fixed as soon as the vet could have gotten to her, but I am going to argue this one out with Df and get her fixed, I honestly do not want pups, call me cruel or cold-hearted, but I know we could not keep them, and I can't bare the thoughts of putting unwanted pups in a kill humane society, it's just not right. Thanks for the imput, I don't think they actually tied, so we're safe I do believe, and for now on, I will be vigilant in what she's doing.

As far as what zone she's in of her heat, she is 1 week into it today.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerMating can result without a tie.


Just reiterating this-like women can get pregnant without full penetration-so she may not be safe. I couldn't tell if you meant you'd fight it out and get her spayed ASAP or were going to wait with the possibility being she is pregnant. 

How old is she?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just checking in here. Have you taken her into the vet yet? I certainly would not be waiting to see if she were pregnant or not!


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

Why is Df against spaying?

My rescue wasn't spayed until 6 years old when she was surrendered. Heat is pretty traumatic on a dog. So, for her to have gone through 6 years of heat cycles, with no pregnancies is kinda cruel, and now she won't have any cancer reduction from being spayed, either.

Sometimes I get so aggravated at how cruel her previous owners where in regards to her health.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

> Quote:Sometimes I get so aggravated at how cruel her previous owners where in regards to her health.



I wouldn't say they were cruel regarding her health in that area. They may have not known better. When I got my Natasha 15 years ago, I thought spaying was just for preventing unwanted litters, and so I never got her spayed, didn't see a need for it, so didn't do it. Never had a litter in the 15 years I had her either. Yes she did end up with mammary tumors, but lived to the old age of 18. And I don't think I was cruel for not doing so, just uneducated at the time. So I think that statement is a bit off there.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

My dad didn't think spaying was necessary and was very vigilant about making sure our dog never got out when she was in heat, so she never reproduced but she died of mammary cancer at age 10. As an adult, I believe in spaying unless you are an experienced and reputable breeder. 

As a fellow KY resident, I can tell you that Shepherd mix puppies are dying in our shelters by the thousands. They're one of the most common breed mixes and one of the least adoptable. They're great dogs, but people just aren't interested. Even if you find homes for all of them, you are taking homes away from dogs already here and desperately in need. _PLEASE_ spay your dog. If your father is opposed to it, take a field trip to a few of our area shelters, maybe it'll change his mind.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HarleyGirl52874
> 
> 
> > Quote:Sometimes I get so aggravated at how cruel her previous owners where in regards to her health.
> ...


FYI, not spaying was just one issue. They also didn't treat her eye infection (causing permanent damage to her eye sight), ear infection and worms. She was also never vaccinated. I don't think they ever took her to the vet. If they didn't surrender her when they did, she potentially could have gone deaf, too.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

is three to old to spay?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Definitely not too old acurajane. We didn't get Sneaker spayed until she was about 8 years old. Just never got around to it.







She was never very messy, and it wasn't a problem to keep her at home for a couple of weeks twice a year. We only had it done when we moved into a new house.


----------

